# New doctor says TSH level is gold standard test



## momsuz123 (Aug 24, 2013)

What are thoughts? I thought I have read, a lot actually, how NOT to rely only on the TSH test. My TSH level was 0.85 and my T4 was 0.52. He said the T4 means nothing to him, and the TSH means everything. Hmmm...he did order a bunch of tests anyways though. He said the CT of my thyroid was normal but that my thyroid feels much firmer than normal. He mentioned Hashi's disease.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Run.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momsuz123 said:


> What are thoughts? I thought I have read, a lot actually, how NOT to rely only on the TSH test. My TSH level was 0.85 and my T4 was 0.52. He said the T4 means nothing to him, and the TSH means everything. Hmmm...he did order a bunch of tests anyways though. He said the CT of my thyroid was normal but that my thyroid feels much firmer than normal. He mentioned Hashi's disease.




Oh, dear. Joplin is right!*RUN*

It is very important for you to get the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests done and also some antibodies' tests.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Here are some antibodies:

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I've had a couple of those doctors. Yikes. Be sure to get copies of the results of whatever labs and tests this doc is ordering, then move onto the next doc who is more well-informed.

You want someone who can think outside the box, is up on the latest and greatest, and understands that things like Hashi's are an autoimmune disease first and foremost. May I suggest looking for alternative MD's, DO's, and naturopaths. You could try calling pharmacies and local compounding pharmacies, and politely ask if they know who RXs drugs like Armour / Nature-Throid, etc. Also, the web sites for those drug companies may have doctors listed.

Ultimately, you may not need such a drug, but it certainly separates the wheat from the chaff.


----------

